# Wi-Fi : aucun matériel détecté



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai vendu mon macbook pro, tout fonctionnait bien.
Maintenant l'acheteur m'appelle pour me dire que le wi-fi ne fonctionne pas, je fais un contrôle à distance via teamviewer. Je me rend compte effectivement que quand je vais dans l'utilitaire airport, on me dit : Wi-Fi : aucun matériel installé (et non pas détecté comme dans mon titre)

Il est donc forcément impossible d'activer le wi-fi. Il a fait une réinstalle du système lyon, les mises à jour et une réinitialisation SMC, rien n'y fait. Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

peut etre un pb hardware tout simplement ....

ps: c'est le MBP où tu as installé l'optibay que tu as revendu?


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

Merci kolargol de ta présence, non ce n'est pas le macbook ou j'ai installé l'optibay, celle-ci est dans son remplacant. Un probeleme hardare ca me parait bizarre etant donne que la derniere fois que je l'ai allume, tout fonctionnait tres bien


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

peut etre essaye avec SL pour voir

sur Mac il n'y a pas 10000 possibilitées: soit c'est hardware soit c'est un pb soft, mais pas de conflit possible (si cela ne marche pas avec une installation neuve)

ps: je reste qd meme sur le pb hardware!
quel age a le mac ? garantie ou pas?

as tu regardé sur les infos du mac voir ce qui apparait?


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

Le mac a 2 ans et demi, plus garantie, j'ai regardé les infos mais je ne savais pas quoi chercher ? Il faut regarder quoi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

clique sur la pomme (en haut a gauche) puis
a propos de ce mac 
>>> plus d infos
>>>rapport systeme
>>>reseau
>>> wifi

tu saura si il te reconnait le matos ou rien du tout 
ce sera une premiere piste


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

La je peux plus le faire mais j'y etais allé et il y avait des infos dans cet onglet


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

donc la carte wifi est operationelle

maintenant je vois pas ce qui peut deconner

a part une mauvaise manip de l'acheteur 

...


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

J'ai récupéré le macbook, j'ai appelé apple, c'est visiblement bien un problème matériel
Je démonte le macbook, mais je ne sais pas ou est située la carte wifi ? Et si je dois la changer, ou puis-je m'en procurer, je n'en trouve pas ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

ouais ben je me demandes si c'est pas soudé


regarde sur ifixit, sur ce site tu aura l'info si cela demonte ou pas


ps: j'ai recu le hdcaddy, ben c'est du sata 1,5Gb/s donc loin du sata III
alors je te conseille de virer ton ssd pour mettre le ssd dans l'emplacement normal afin d'avoir de super debit! 

car là je suis sur que ça doit pas roxxer


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas trop le choix, mon dd faisant 1 to, il fait 12,5 mm d'epaisseur, il ne tient donc pas dans le caddy. Moi je trouve que ca roxxe quand meme mais merci de me le dire, j'avais pas fait attention a ca


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

Essaye de faire un test de lecture / ecriture 

tu verras

je m'y pencherai qd j'aurai mon nouveau mac!


----------



## Steevo55 (14 Novembre 2011)

Pour en revenir à mon sujet d'origine, j'ai trouvé cette carte wifi.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-Wifi-AirPo..._ApplePeriph&hash=item2c5ff6e8ef#ht_500wt_946

Sera-t-elle compatible avec mon macbook ? (J'ai le modèle MB471*/A)
Et où puis-je trouver comment la remplacer ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Novembre 2011)

Pour tout ce qui est remplacement soit macbidouille soit ifixit  Bien qu ifixit soit plus complet


----------



## Steevo55 (15 Novembre 2011)

Bloqué au STEP 15 
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Install...-Late-2008-and-Early-2009-Airport-Card/6274/5

Et j'ai commander la carte airport. Si j'arrive à la changer seul, cela me fera économiser au moins 100 &#8364;


Bon les choses ont bien avancé, j'ai réussi à démonter le MacBook, la carte wifi était tout simplement légèrement débranchée. Cela fonctionne bien mais par contre un petit soucis en démontant la nappe de l'écran, j'ai cassé une partie je crois et il y a des problèmes d'affichage d'écran. Branché sur un écran externe, cela fonctionne bien dessus mais par contre l'écran du mac est soit bleu soit noir en bougeant un peu la nappe...


----------

